# Lump in dogs throat



## dareaisiimmshady (Jul 28, 2006)

my girlfriend has 2 dalmations and we took them to the vet today because they both have lumps...princess...the mom....is 12 years old and developed a lump about the size of a golf ball right on her throat and max the son has a lump on his chest....the vet said that they both may have cancer!!! he said that princess has a cancerous tumor that is invading her windpipe...but he did no xrays...i am taking them to another vet tomorrow for a 2nd opinion and to get xrays...the vet also said that he wants to see max again to do a biopsy on him to see exactley what it is...im not really concerned with him right at this moment...more so princess because the vet said that this tumor will eventually sufficate her and kill her...is there anything else it could be....i just hate to see my girlfriend like this i i would like to give her a little bit of hope instead of telling her that we have to put her dog down...and if we put her down her son max will go into depression because he cant even go pee without her...what are your guy's and girl's opinions on what i should do and expect...i look at it like this the vet shouldnt jump to conclusions without seeing xrays...we are feeding them natural choice senior plan ....o and by the way they both once in a while vomit grass....

o yeah princess is also have trouble breathing when she gets excited...but her tail is still waging and she still barks


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry to read this. I don't have any thing to help you, but I do hope everything turns out for the better. I send you my best wishes.


----------



## dareaisiimmshady (Jul 28, 2006)

well we wnet to the vets today and they sidated pricess to stickj a tube down her throat to see what was going on and the vet started crying and said that she couldnt even get a tube down her throat it was so bad and she suggested ptting her down and we did...this was probably noe of the worst things to see...i feel so bad for my girlfriend and now max ...princess;s son is totally lost...what should i do about him?


----------



## NewfCrazy (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about Princess. It's always devastating to lose a pet. I would get Max looked at by a second vet asap. It could be that the cancer was genetic and his depression may be symptoms of not feeling well instead of true depression. Although I believe that dogs can be depressed, I also think that in most cases there is a physical reason for their behavior.


----------

